# MBTA Academy



## BSP1

How hard is the MBTA Police Academy


----------



## lofu

In what regard? Discipline=Hard, PT=Hard, Academics=Average. If you are prepared, you can get through any academy.


----------



## sempergumby

It's not....................................HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH..............Thats just for u Ken


----------



## mpd61

If you're young and dumb, go to *T*!
If you're old and smart, go to Plymouth!
:t:


----------



## h174

The T must be doing something right when some local pd's who have an academy in their own town send their officers to the T


----------



## Guest

What diff does it make to them 174 ????? Basic knowledge is basic knowledge. All important stuff is learned after the academy. All the chiefs want is numbers......

My academy bragged about self discipline but once the DI turned his back at dismissal every afternoon, people did whatever the fuck they wanted........ Square corners in the hallways going to the head???????? PFfffff. Only if the DIs were in the hall.


----------



## Inspector71

You guys ain't nothing if you didn't go to PoliceCorps @ Weymouth. Even the Weymouth Academy bowed back then!


----------



## Guest

h174 said:


> The T must be doing something right when some local pd's who have an academy in their own town send their officers to the T


Departments send people to whatever academy has open seats. The certification is the same at the end, and everything valuable will be learned during field training anyway.


----------



## Macop

Who gives a shit how hard or easy the academy is, the paper is the same in the end, your smart if you can get in!


----------



## mpd61

Q5-TPR said:


> Isn't that the same Academy that was disbanded because all the instructors were sleeping with the student officers or something like that??


Not all the instructors were "doing it". What's really important is the fact that _Police Corps _main theme was integrity above all else. Oh my goodness!?:sh:


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> Departments send people to whatever academy has open seats. The certification is the same at the end, and everything valuable will be learned during field training anyway.


That depends on who your FTO is. If you get a good one than I agree.


----------



## Guest

new guy said:


> That depends on who your FTO is. If you get a good one than I agree.


You should have, at minimum, four FTO's during field training. If none of the four know what they're doing, then you're working for one screwed-up department.


----------



## 94c

Delta784 said:


> You should have, at minimum, four FTO's during field training. If none of the four know what they're doing, then you're working for one screwed-up department.


How does your FTO system work?

Is there some type of process behind it?

We have guys/gals thrown to the wolves their first week on the job. Since they are part of minimum manning this happens often.


----------



## JaneDoe

anyone know if the start date is still tentatively march 10th ?


----------



## new guy

Delta784 said:


> You should have, at minimum, four FTO's during field training. If none of the four know what they're doing, then you're working for one screwed-up department.


"Should," is the operative word. Our FTO program doesn't rotate FTO's or shifts. I was lucky enough to have a solid FTO.


----------



## COto50

JaneDoe said:


> anyone know if the start date is still tentatively march 10th ?


Macrh 10th and the class is full.

my bad....website says march 3rd


----------



## devilcop76

March 3rd.......anyone on here starting that day? If so, be ready for it.:fire:


----------

